# Score With A Twist - Heavyocity Sponsored Scoring Competition



## Bee_Abney (Oct 21, 2022)

SWAT - Score with a Twist | Martin Heidenreich Music






martinheidenreichmusic.com





This is a competition run by Martin Heidenreich Music. Martin is a YouTuber and a member of VI-Control and he has secured sponsorship from Heavyocity for this scoring compeition.

Score a 36 second film; tell any story with the music - but it must have a twist to it. As Martin puts it:
"We will judge your story simply by emotional reasons and if your twist surprised us."

There is a specified list of free Kontakt Player libraries that can be used, though any effects or processing plugins may be used.

*Deadline 4th November 2022.*

Martin and his daughter, Rebecca, will narrow down the finalists and the winner will be chosen by a poll via his YouTube channel.

The prize is a license to AVANT: Modern Keys by Heavyocity, a new versatile electric piano library, with extensive sound-shaping features, which Martin has a video on here:


----------



## wahey73 (Oct 21, 2022)

What an honour, now I'm even sponsored by Bee! I feel flattered 🤗. Wanted to share this here over the weekend but some flying Bee was faster than this old man crawling 😊


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 21, 2022)

wahey73 said:


> What an honour, now I'm even sponsored by Bee! I feel flattered 🤗. Wanted to share this here over the weekend but some flying Bee was faster than this old man crawling 😊


Sorry, I didn't quite wait long enough! I was too keen to share the excitement!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 2, 2022)

This is just a little reminder to anyone who might be interested.

*Deadline: Midnight CET (Central European Time) Friday 4th December 2022

EDIT: 4th NOVEMBER!!! Crazy typo.*

(So, if you are in the UK, that's 11pm that day.)

If it is any encouragement, my entry is pretty much done and doesn't stand a chance. I just haven't had a good idea! If I could use any instruments and samples that I wanted, I'd know exactly what to do; but that's part of the challenge. And it is forcing me to focus on composition over sound effects.

I'd really like to see what others come up with!


----------



## Zouzixx (Nov 2, 2022)

Hey  
Just saw the contest I just finished my participation. I hope you like it, I tell a little story 



(My Photoshop Skills Are Disastrous) 
Best regards
Zouzixx


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 3, 2022)

Zouzixx said:


> Hey
> Just saw the contest I just finished my participation. I hope you like it, I tell a little story
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that's actually quite moving. Well done!

And at least you have some Photoshop skills!


----------



## wahey73 (Nov 3, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> This is just a little reminder to anyone who might be interested.
> 
> *Deadline: Midnight CET (Central European Time) Friday 4th December 2022*


In any case, there will be(e) a honorable mention of you for advertising this, THANK YOU BEE!
Sorry, but i need to correct, deadline is tomorrow, friday 04th of NOVEMBER midnight.
Here a little video with some updates and some links to hopefully videos in which i already used and explained the free instruments that are allowed in this competition. 

Best of luck to everyone


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 3, 2022)

wahey73 said:


> In any case, there will be(e) a honorable mention of you for advertising this, THANK YOU BEE!
> Sorry, but i need to correct, deadline is tomorrow, friday 04th of NOVEMBER midnight.
> Here a little video with some updates and some links to hopefully videos in which i already used and explained the free instruments that are allowed in this competition.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone



How did I type December? I'm so sorry!


----------



## wahey73 (Nov 3, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> How did I type December? I'm so sorry!


Never mind....no problem at all, really and again THANKS for your engagement


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 3, 2022)

Righty-ho, I'll give it a go!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 13, 2022)

The finalists:



I think these are all really good, so my congratulations to every one of these five.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 13, 2022)

And the winner is:

Jenny Mecham!


----------



## VTX Rudy (Nov 22, 2022)

This a difficult one for me.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 22, 2022)

VTX Rudy said:


> This a difficult one for me.


Hi! What's the issue?


----------



## VTX Rudy (Nov 22, 2022)

The video doesn't inspire creativity for me but that's just me.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 22, 2022)

VTX Rudy said:


> The video doesn't inspire creativity for me but that's just me.


Well, the competition is over now, but I know what you mean. It was a challenge.


----------



## wahey73 (Nov 22, 2022)

VTX Rudy said:


> The video doesn't inspire creativity for me but that's just me.


That was for sure a big challenge as we tried to keep that video as neutral as possible. For Christmas we are preparing something way more easy: a nice collab making music all together. News will be spread soon


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 22, 2022)

wahey73 said:


> That was for sure a big challenge as we tried to keep that video as neutral as possible. For Christmas we are preparing something way more easy: a nice collab making music all together. News will be spread soon


I hope it's nice and Christmassy!

Maybe a cover of this little number:


----------



## wahey73 (Nov 22, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I hope it's nice and Christmassy!
> 
> Maybe a cover of this little number:



Oh come on, that's not fair! I already had an idea...but this one is divine...


----------



## wahey73 (Nov 22, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I hope it's nice and Christmassy!
> 
> Maybe a cover of this little number:



To make it short: YOU WON! We will announce it very soon and at this point we wait for your best shot covering "Dominick The Donkey"


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 23, 2022)

wahey73 said:


> To make it short: YOU WON! We will announce it very soon and at this point we wait for your best shot covering "Dominick The Donkey"


No way!! My mother will be so proud!


----------

